# Beeston Sale 18th April Lot 27 but ended up being 28



## Oldenburg27 (25 April 2012)

I just wanted to know if anybody owned him (Robbie) as I brought him last week he is the sweetest horse ever ( I have always said I will NEVER buy a horse from there but he has stolen my heart) 

I just wanted to tell the owner if they come on here he is ok and safe and will be very looked after and will never want for nothing!!

Wont give details as the owner might not want to be named so they will know who they are.

forgot to add if you would like to keep in touch with him PM me x


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (25 April 2012)

That is so lovely. I don't know him, but it's so nice to hear that genuine people buy from sales rather than bin end dealers and meat men. Good luck and enjoy x


----------



## MileAMinute (25 April 2012)

Could I ask what breed he is etc? Know of someone who sold a Robbie in that area but she's lost contact with owners so would be lovely it was same chap! x


----------



## Oldenburg27 (26 April 2012)

Grumpy Jewel said:



			That is so lovely. I don't know him, but it's so nice to hear that genuine people buy from sales rather than bin end dealers and meat men. Good luck and enjoy x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you he has really stolen my heart the little cutie. I don't want any info on him as I have a habit of finding things out that I don't want to. This was a message just to let his old owner he is safe and will be very looked after and they don't have to worry ( as I would not be able to sleep) Cobrastyle I have PMed you


----------

